# Brioche stitch v Fishermen's rib



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Can someone clarify if brioche stitch is the same as fishermen's rib. They look the same . My brioche stitch is :Row1 - knit;Row 2- K1, k1B(knit 1 below next stitch): R3 onwards, repeat Row 2 only.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Brioche:
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=276&name=Brioche&numofst=2&stplus=0&rows=1&rplus=1

Fishermen's Rib:
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=161&name=Fisherman%27s%20Rib&numofst=2&stplus=0&rows=1&rplus=0

The Brioche is looser looking and not as tight.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The term brioche, is more of a technique than one type of stitch. A fisherman's knit pattern, copies the look of brioche knitting.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is the website for brioche. Here you can see the difference.
http://briochestitch.com/brioche/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=2


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Jeya said:


> Can someone clarify if brioche stitch is the same as fishermen's rib. They look the same . My brioche stitch is :Row1 - knit;Row 2- K1, k1B(knit 1 below next stitch): R3 onwards, repeat Row 2 only.


That is fisherman's rib stitch not Brioche. Brioche has yarn overs and knit togethers. Yes, they would look the same if you are doing the same stitch...And yes without sarcasm they do look a lot alike and if you are not doing the fancy things you could easily substitute the easier fisherman rib for the brioche in most things. Brioche is a bit thicker tho...


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

I am just starting on a great book by Nancy Marchant called Knitting Brioche: The essential Guide to the Brioche Stitch. In the section on the history of brioche she describes 4 different version from Nederland and one called English Rib. I was making my husband a fisherman's stitch jumper, as you described, previously. The brioche patterns are quite different with a very abridged version, just to give you an idea - every second stitch slipped with the yarn passed over being knitted (or purled) on the return or following equivelant number row with the odd stitches now slipped and yarn over inbetween. It becomes interesting when you use two colours!!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

anjaa said:


> I am just starting on a great book by Nancy Marchant called Knitting Brioche: The essential Guide to the Brioche Stitch. In the section on the history of brioche she describes 4 different version from Nederland and one called English Rib. I was making my husband a fisherman's stitch jumper, as you described, previously. The brioche patterns are quite different with a very abridged version, just to give you an idea - every second stitch slipped with the yarn passed over being knitted (or purled) on the return or following equivelant number row with the odd stitches now slipped and yarn over inbetween. It becomes interesting when you use two colours!!


Nancy merchants website on brioche is here http://briochestitch.com/brioche/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=2


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks to me like fisherman's rib is made with brioche stitches every other stitch to form a rib whereas "brioche stitches" would be any stitch that's made with brioche stitches.

Or, by analogy, ribbing is made with knits and purls stacked above one another whereas stitch patterns made with knits and purls could be seed stitch or moss stitch, etc.

The link that's supposed to clarify things is just more confusing than enlightening. I've never seen knitting instructions that tell you to "bark one row" or "burp one row" before. I suspect you'd have to read the book for the instructions to make any sense.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeya said:


> Can someone clarify if brioche stitch is the same as fishermen's rib. They look the same . My brioche stitch is :Row1 - knit;Row 2- K1, k1B(knit 1 below next stitch): R3 onwards, repeat Row 2 only.


The only difference between what you have and fisherman's rib is the rib has p1 where you have k1.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

lostarts said:


> It looks to me like fisherman's rib is made with brioche stitches every other stitch to form a rib whereas "brioche stitches" would be any stitch that's made with brioche stitches.
> 
> Or, by analogy, ribbing is made with knits and purls stacked above one another whereas stitch patterns made with knits and purls could be seed stitch or moss stitch, etc.
> 
> The link that's supposed to clarify things is just more confusing than enlightening. I've never seen knitting instructions that tell you to "bark one row" or "burp one row" before. I suspect you'd have to read the book for the instructions to make any sense.


This is what I have tried to explain in other posts. Brioche knitting is not one stitch or a pattern. Brioche is a technique or type of knitting. And yes it has it's own terminology to learn. A fisherman's knit is sometimes 'likened' to brioche knitting, because you often will knit one in the row below, which copies the look of a stitch used in brioche, but it is done quite different. Row one would be a series of slipping, YO's and knitting a stitch. Row 2 would be an action of completing a stitch. YO's are considered a 'jacket' around a knit stitch and is knit together. Nancy marchants book on Brioche is the best, and her web site is very imformative. The resulting fabric from brioche knitting is fabulous. Light, and airy, and warm for winter. I have seen wash/dish/ cloths done in the basic knit brioche and the texture is wonderful. The biggest problem with brioche is that it is impossible to 'frog', even for experts. So lifelines help the beginner, but always keep track of what row your lifline was put in.


----------

